# Mechanical super assemby.



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

We have a manual one that works great. You just flip a lever down and a cam pushes a plate that squeezes the joints tight & square. I don't know if it was bought or homemade, kinda looks like the latter. I can post pictures if you'd like.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi Ernie,
This one is pretty nice. There is a video on here too.
http://www.hivebodies.com/fixture.html


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

woa.... pricey little contraption.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

we made one very similar to that for a fraction of the price and it works excellent! cut our super building time in half.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Super assembly*


Thank you for the great responses!
Ernie


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

swarm trapper...material list and putting it together instructions would be great. Pics a plus for us "visual" kidda guys.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*woa.... pricey little contraption*

I will share the cost / value with you and we both will have more free time!
That brings it down to only $ 650.00 each
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lever locks*

I need to check out some hardware sources.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*"L" sided jig works too.*

I saw a "L" shaped super jig in use at A.B.L.E. Industries located in Tulare Calif. that their educationaly challenged employees were using and the supers came out nice and square. They put about 10 supers in the jig at a time.
Ernie


----------



## purvisgs (Apr 5, 2008)

Ernie- could you please explain 10 super "L" shaped super jig in a little more detail?

thank you!


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

yea ill try to get some pictures when it slows down a little, but it looks the same as the one in the picture. when i have a kid on it he should be able to put one out every 1 1/2 at a regular speed.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

ernie writes:
I will share the cost / value with you and we both will have more free time!
That brings it down to only $ 650.00 each

tecumseh:
your forgot the shipping charges ernie.

that little jewel looks like $20 worth of scrap picked up off a friends fabrication shop and a handfull of welding rods to me. a bit of hydralic or air assist would sound like a large improvement over the mechanical clamps.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ernie writes*

You are right about the materials used.
I think that the hydralics or air would be an improvement.
I liked the way you can turn the super for nailing or supering.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*could you please explain 10 super "L" shaped super jig in a little more detail?*

You can cut the two ends off a soda cracker box and two adjoing side .
Then you can position the two legs of the L so that the point to the 10:00 and 2:00 positions.
The two legs cradle the supers for assembly.
You will have to make a support for the cradle.
A 23/32" piece of plywood could be used if you rip it to your desired width and length.
Good Luck
Ernie


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

BEES4U said:


> I need to check out some hardware sources.
> Ernie




Search under "Toggle Clamp".  

Also "Action Clamp".


MM


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

tecumseh said:


> a bit of hydralic or air assist would sound like a large improvement over the mechanical clamps.



Why spend the $? There isn't much effort needed to push the box joints together...


MM


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Toggle clamp*

Mapman,
Thank you very much.
The Beesource team works!
I looked at some old rusty one at a welding shop today. But, they were to small and not quite what is need for the job.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*push the box joints together*

It's called getting a little on the older side of the "hill"!
Ernie


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

*funny*

Have to say that Video is kind of funny!
Jack





greenbeekeeping said:


> Hi Ernie,
> This one is pretty nice. There is a video on here too.
> http://www.hivebodies.com/fixture.html


----------



## Superdog (Apr 22, 2008)

Did anyone else notice that the nail gun isn't hooked to an air hose, and the he nails one of the corners twice. Obviously he isn't really nailing it together. Just a funny observation....


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Superdog said:


> Did anyone else notice that the nail gun isn't hooked to an air hose, and the he nails one of the corners twice. Obviously he isn't really nailing it together. Just a funny observation....


And I thought I was the only one that saw that:lpf:


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Superdog said:


> Did anyone else notice that the nail gun isn't hooked to an air hose, and the he nails one of the corners twice. Obviously he isn't really nailing it together. Just a funny observation....


Two corners twice. :lpf: 

Looking at the boxes they produce, I'm happy using my cheapo table saw and the results I get over spending 1/4 mil on a dedicated CNC router... 


MM


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

The website is great though. Simple, direct, to the point. For a front for a small side business I think its great.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Aren't y'all being a little critical? You've never done it that way to cut back on your supply (nail) cost?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hint:*

Did the red hose on the floor help you to notice that the air gun was not attached?
No thunk thunk thunk of the gune
I like the back ground music!
I plan making one for the off season or sooner.
Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BEES4U said:


> I plan making one for the off season or sooner.
> Ernie


Hey Big Ernie, 

Can you please tell me when were getting close to the "off season". lol


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

y'all heard of playing "air guitar" go through the motions with no actual guitar. He was using an "air nailer"


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

...or was it an error nailer?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Air Nailer*

 Ahhahahaha! Good one Berkshire!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Can you please tell me when were getting close to the "off season". lol*

Could that be when we are snowed in or it's been raining so much that we are getting "cabin fever'
Ernie


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

MapMan said:


> Two corners twice. :lpf:
> 
> Looking at the boxes they produce, I'm happy using my cheapo table saw and the results I get over spending 1/4 mil on a dedicated CNC router...
> 
> ...


Those boxes are very nice to use however. The handholds are amazing and make lifting hives/supers very easy. The corners are also very tight when assembled and should prevent a lot of rotting issues that way. The hiveware manufacturing is just a side business for them also.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Tecumseh is thinking straight, with the air assist. That's what I had. Used theair pods from highway trucks to push the metal platers (instead of those clamps. Had 2 plates pushing to sqare it all up. That square up contraption sat on a swivel so you could get to the next corner. Sold it to a fellow. I then went to visit him recently and now he has a contraption to square them up and I think 10 or 12 air guns that fire a once to keep the box together. Still has to apply the glue by hand.

Jean-Marc


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

swarm_trapper said:


> we made one very similar to that for a fraction of the price and it works excellent! cut our super building time in half.


Why didnt you show it to me when I was there :s


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought threaded inserts from this company years ago...

Carr Lane may be a source for some of your jig and clamp components...

http://www.carrlane.com/index.cfm

http://www.carrlane.com/Catalog/

If you didn't have a need, or project in mind, you will after you look through their catalog.

Joe


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This-air powered clamp cought my attention.

http://www.carrlane.com/Catalog/ind...006280B1713050245221E0107070F1A3C3B285351475A
Thanks,
BeeCurious
Ernie


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

That looks cool, but only 7/16" travel. I would think you need a longer throw.


----------



## sdracer12 (Apr 17, 2009)

MapMan said:


> Two corners twice. :lpf:
> 
> Looking at the boxes they produce, I'm happy using my cheapo table saw and the results I get over spending 1/4 mil on a dedicated CNC router...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't spend the money on the CNC either, but these guys did, and the woodenware they produce is top rate for a good price. I've bought many of their boxes, and they are tight fitting, straight, and they have great handholds. I also figured out that it is cheaper in the long run to buy their unassembled boxes versus building them myself. 

I watched them assembling the boxes with their jig clamp and it does work pretty slick, especially when their air gun IS plugged in, LOL.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

Nice video. It would be nice to have a contraption like that once I get a bit bigger in my operation.

Did anyone notice in the video that the fella had his index finger on his left hand in a bandage too? Work shop safety is important anytime anywhere.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Safety first, right after speed and production!


----------

